# Pax: "My rating is so low"



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

I have been getting pax who complain about their ratings lately. What would be the best way to handle this situation because it seems like they are likely going to low rate me too. :/


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Tell them that there are some idiot drivers who give low ratings for not tipping or taking a pool ride. Tell them you are not one of those people and as long as they are respectful, on time when you arrive, (assuming they were), and do not damage your vehicle you give 5 stars.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Tell them that there are some idiot drivers who give low ratings for not tipping or taking a pool ride. Tell them you are not one of those people and as long as they are respectful, on time when you arrive, (assuming they were), and do not damage your vehicle you give 5 stars.


Here's what I did (which turned out to be unsuccessful):

>I told them that their rating is on the 'average' scale.

>They have nothing to worry about. They aren't going to be kicked or notified by Uber about their rating or suffer any form of consequence.

>A lot of people have low ratings.

These are all facts too. I didn't lie or try to mislead them. It's like when a pax talks about ratings, it's a no-win situation.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Tell them that there are some idiot drivers who give low ratings for not tipping or taking a pool ride. Tell them you are not one of those people and as long as they are respectful, on time when you arrive, (assuming they were), and do not damage your vehicle you give 5 stars.


It doesn't make a driver an idiot because he/she opts to operate under a preference. Personally I rate on behavior & hygiene. If you smell horrendous then I would rather not have you back in my car. Works for me.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Clifford Chong said:


> Here's what I did (which turned out to be unsuccessful):
> 
> >I told them that their rating is on the 'average' scale.
> 
> ...


I don't agree if the pax rating gets to low, a lot if drivers will ignore there ping.

I would tell them they are rated as drivers are, and ratings are important, and if they do not have money for a tip and the driver has provided a clean safe ride, let the driver know that they will rate the driver and or add a comment about the car, and this will normally nudge the driver in giving them a good rating.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

W


Clifford Chong said:


> Here's what I did (which turned out to be unsuccessful):
> 
> >I told them that their rating is on the 'average' scale.
> 
> ...


Why was it unsuccessful?


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

AuxCordBoston said:


> W
> 
> Why was it unsuccessful?


Because everytime they complain about their rating, it becomes very evident that they'll low rate me too since they know that they can't trust their drivers anymore. It just happened today when two girls asked me what their rating was and they were like "AWW WHAT??" right after I told them. Next thing you know, my rating goes down after 5 rated trips just because this girl was upset about their rating.

It's not even that hard to get a good rating tbh. Heck I've seen riders who order POOL on a 5 minute trip, arrive like 10 minutes late, talks on phone the whole trip and still manage to have a 4.9+ rating. What in the world do these people do to even get low ratings?



Telsa34 said:


> I don't agree if the pax rating gets to low, a lot if drivers will ignore there ping.
> 
> I would tell them they are rated as drivers are, and ratings are important, and if they do not have money for a tip and the driver has provided a clean safe ride, let the driver know that they will rate the driver and or add a comment about the car, and this will normally nudge the driver in giving them a good rating.


Good advice but I will never solicit tips from riders. That's entirely up to them. I also never solicit riders for good feedback. I have about 40 badges and 40 compliments. 4.8 rating. I also keep a tip jar containing about 100 dollars worth of assorted bills in my home.

After riding with Uber for about a year, I have never tipped one driver and my pax rating is 4.86. All I ever did was arrive on time, keep my mouth shut, and only give directions when prompted. That's it. How hard is it to be a decent human being? Jeez laweez...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Just tell them you give everybody 5-stars.


----------



## Trav (Apr 1, 2017)

Had a girl with a 4.59 rating say this to me over the weekend. Kept reiterating to me to rate her 5 stars so she could get her rating back up. Said she didn't know why it was so low now.

5 mins into a nice lil 25 min trip, it was easy to see why. It was her and 3 friends. Loud, obnoxious, wanting the AUX to kill what little I have left of my speakers from blowing them my damn self, and taking pictures with the flash at night ****ing with my vision. Oh, and I cannot forget the jovial convo of them consoling their friend by telling her not to feel bad she [email protected]*! So and so because at least he was packing.

I proceeded to give her three stars.


----------



## Clifford Chong (May 3, 2015)

Trav said:


> Had a girl with a 4.59 rating say this to me over the weekend. Kept reiterating to me to rate her 5 stars so she could get her rating back up. Said she didn't know why it was so low now.
> 
> 5 mins into a nice lil 25 min trip, it was easy to see why. It was her and 3 friends. Loud, obnoxious, wanting the AUX to kill what little I have left of my speakers from blowing them my damn self, and taking pictures with the flash at night &%[email protected]!*ing with my vision. Oh, and I cannot forget the jovial convo of them consoling their friend by telling her not to feel bad she [email protected]*! So and so because at least he was packing.
> 
> I proceeded to give her three stars.


I would've easily given a 1 just for damaging speakers. The loud and obnoxious part I can ignore as long as it's a profitable ride but damaging anything in my car? No.

If a pax managed to piss me off, and then later at the end of the ride, he says something like "_I'm sorry if I was being rude and inconsiderate towards you but please don't take me as a bad person. I was just having a bad day and things didn't work out well lately. I hope you have a great day and please drive safely._" then I can easily change his rating from a 2 to 4 stars just by saying that. Most people don't realize how EASY it is to gain that extra momentum to protect your pax rating though.


----------



## sharknado523 (Mar 14, 2017)

Clifford Chong said:


> I have been getting pax who complain about their ratings lately. What would be the best way to handle this situation because it seems like they are likely going to low rate me too. :/


This happens to me occasionally. I tell passengers that there are some drivers who will one-star for a short trip with no tip (which some of you have explicitly written that you do, so no backtalk please). And a lot of them live in Mooresville area so I'll explain that sometimes drivers go out of their way to pick you up and if they don't live in the area they may take offense to being stuck in the boondocks without being thrown a couple of extra bucks.

And I have an out with that because I do live in the area so I'll say well for me it's no problem, my car is a hybrid, I kind of live in the area. I've only given two passengers a rating below five stars, etc. etc. (one for reporting my immaculate car to Uber for "cleanliness issues" and one for drunkenly doing chewing tobacco in my car, making me stop at a convenience store to get more chewing tobacco, and trying to tell me he's a veteran so I'd give him the ride for free or something. Dude clearly wasn't a veteran, he thought Kabul and Kandahar were in Iraq and when I asked him "oh, so in your Afghanistan tour, you were based in Karachi? (in Pakistan) so I knew he was full of shit and I gave him one star).

I usually don't get to the full stories there unless it's a long ride and the passenger is interested. I've also noticed I have been picking up a lot of people from India lately from Lowe's HQ (makes sense, headline in news says they're outsourcing some stuff to India). People from India have REALLY low ratings, I'm talking like 4.1. And they're perfectly nice people. Maybe Indian Uber drivers just suck. Because they've all been the nicest people, haha.


----------

